# All you captians....I have a question.



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I have a problem. I'm trying to get my 6pack and between work, school, and babies I just cant find the perfect class time offered. There are couple online schools that offer study classes for the 6pack coast guard test. So my question is if I use one of these online classes to study can I just take the test? Or do I still have to go to the Sea School and then take the test? I realize there are other requirements to obtain the license from the coast guard other than just passing the exam. Thanks for the replies ahead of time.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Do you have time to take one of the weekend courses? I would recommend it, there's a lot of material that has to be covered but there's also a lot in the book that isn't necessarily on the tests. Its a lot easier when you have an instructor to point you in the right direction. It was for me anyway. Talked to more than one person that tried the online route and had class with one guy and he said it became a disaster. It was the reason he ended up in class with us.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I could but I'm trying to get it all in at once. Between tournaments in OB and all the other joys of life the weekends sea school picks are horrible.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*Capt exam*

My understanding:

Schools offer instruction, *and* are authorized to administer the exam too.

You do not have to attend school, you can schedule an exam at a USCG Exam Center, without going to a school. You are responsible for your own prep.

I do not know if online schools can administer the exam (not sure how they could), or if they prep you, and send you to an Exam Center.

Advantage of a sit down school, over self-prep, is they make sure you understand the concept the exam q's test for, as well as the information, and can guide around common pitfalls. Maybe online can too, but wouldn't expect it to be as thorough. 

Self-prep will require the most discipline, and it sounds like you have distractions. Online, unless very structured, will be just a tick above self-prep. 

IMHO, go to a sit down school if you can. Chances of success are higher.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Guess I will just have to tell my work I will have to miss three weekends in a row due to my fishing habit.


----------



## Deedubbya (Jan 29, 2013)

Took my course from Mariners Learning Systems via Internet--only the exam was proctored and was offered in Pensacola--they have a schedule on line as to when/where their exams are scheduled. If you are self-disciplined, have some on-water experience, and common sense, this is a decent way to proceed.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Scruggspc said:


> Thanks for the reply. Guess I will just have to tell my work I will have to miss three weekends in a row due to my fishing habit.[/QUOTE
> 
> They offer a 6 day course. Friday-Sunday, two weekends in a row. Go to there website and you can find the schedule and locations. It will be worth your time if you wanna make sure you pass the first go round.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

When it comes down to it, you're gonna have to sacrifice something eventually if you want to get your license. Either sitting through a class on weekends, at night, etc. 

For what it matters, I bet the percentage of people who pass the coast guard's exam after doing an online course is small. There is a TON of material. The distinct advantage of Seaschool, in my opinion, is that they give you the test so they basically just teach you the questions that are on the test. Do you learn as much? no. Do you get your license? yes.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Do the seaschool man, so easy a caveman can do it!


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Sea school. I did not go the weekend route, I went to the 8 day course, live in dorm. Kinda like college. (some guys stayed out a drinkin. just like college, they flunked out). Sea school teaches the test. three sea school guys already responded. Promise it works. ps. the food aint that good


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

You can do the online class and once you finish the online portion you simply show up and take the exam. Check with far horizons captains school or one of the other online schools.

The downside to this is that you should be somewhat familiar with the subject matter in case you are working on it at nights with nobody to ask for your questions. It's all fairly simple stuff but then again I have worked around the stuff for a while so that is relative....

Either way, good luck man


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If you truly want to learn the information, go take the class. As far as making time from other things like tournaments, it all boils down to what's more important to you?


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

I'd also recommend Sea School. I did my OUPV in two weekends that were Friday - Sunday, then went over and took the test at Sea School in PC.


----------



## 52fish (Feb 27, 2008)

Getting your license takes a lot of time money and work.
Got mine thru Mariners learning system. I had to study a lot and you do not have a instructor in person to ask questions . The plotting section was really hard and took a lot of time to master.
You also need a physical from a doctor, TWIC card , first aid and CPR card, drug test, and documented sea time (720 days for a masters license)

Probably cost about $1000 and many hours of study. Most of the process is typical government BS but it will make you a much better and safer boater.


----------



## Matdfhew (Mar 9, 2014)

Between tournaments in OB and all the other joys of life the weekends sea school picks are horrible.


----------



## CaptAlex (Apr 26, 2013)

*I disagree*

I have been a licensed master for over 20 years now and never been to a school for license prep. If your serious and willing to put in the time Baker Lymann out of New Orleans sells anything and everything you could ever need to pass an exam on your own for penny's on the dollar and you will actually learn something. I am sitting for my unlimited license in a couple weeks and would be more than willing to help anyone out with information. I have (and do) run vessels world wide and the one pet peeve i have is many many individuals are holding 100-200 ton licenses without the skills or knowledge required to back it as a result of these courses. Anyone can be taught to pass an exam but a license does not make a Captain.,....

I Currently Hold
Unlimited... Jamaica
Unlimited....Saint Vincent and Grenadines
Unlimited....Trinidad and Tobago
1600....USA
Unlimited ....Panama

If your local and need some help on study material send me a PM and I will try to help you out the best I can.....I live on the West side out by Perdido


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

CaptAlex said:


> I have been a licensed master for over 20 years now and never been to a school for license prep. If your serious and willing to put in the time Baker Lymann out of New Orleans sells anything and everything you could ever need to pass an exam on your own for penny's on the dollar and you will actually learn something. I am sitting for my unlimited license in a couple weeks and would be more than willing to help anyone out with information. I have (and do) run vessels world wide and the one pet peeve i have is many many individuals are holding 100-200 ton licenses without the skills or knowledge required to back it as a result of these courses. Anyone can be taught to pass an exam but a license does not make a Captain.,....
> 
> I Currently Hold
> Unlimited... Jamaica
> ...



I thank you capt. I'm over in pc but if I ever have a question I know the man to call.:thumbsup:


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Sea School graduate myself. I think online would be ok but I would make sure you know how to plot. The actual lecture time in Seaschool isn't that bad. It was the trips to Mobile to get the TWIC card. You have to go in person to pick it up; they will not mail it to you. Also, the drug test, physical, time to figure up all your time on the water. I had to go to the DMV and get the registration numbers from my old boats. I certified/mailed my app to Memphis on 2/22. Still no word and they have not cashed my check. I did enjoy all the "stories" the instructors had. Plus, you will meet fellow students and make some good connections to the industry i.e. off shore OSV, Drilling, offshore/inshore fishing people, and then some coasties (yes they too have to go the Seaschool route), and commercial fishermen. 
Tony


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I start Thursday.


----------



## afcopper15 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Mls*

I just completed the mariner's learning system course. Fortunately I had to time to dedicate to studying and doing the course thoroughly before testing. I did it in about a month just based on the limited testing dates. There are videos and you will have access to a captain that can walk you through any issue that comes up. It was $600; however, the VA paid for mine. Not a bad deal depending on your time and dedication.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

After today I only have one more day of sea school. Then I Start my masters April 15.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Good luck.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Just passed all my test in an hour with A's! Masters next!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Some of the test questions are not intuitive. These schools teach you the test questions. There are videos and manuals that you can, buy but as almost everyone has said you must discipline yourself to learn the material. Before sea schools we had to drive over to New Orleans to take the test. It was a hell of a long way back if you flunked it. They have made it much easier but you still have to study. Good luck.


----------

